# project J16 from tiller to console...



## csj16 (Jun 26, 2011)

.i saw your j16 in the videos that you posted before and it looks pretty cool but i get where your coming from....I also have a J16 with a rope start 25 hp tiller and the long runs are not too comfortable... cant wait to see your pics with the new console...


----------



## luisjgc (Jan 21, 2012)

> .i saw your j16 in the videos that you posted before and it looks pretty cool but i get where your coming from....I also have a J16 with a rope start 25 hp tiller and the long runs are not too comfortable... cant wait to see your pics with the new console...


yeah, longest I have gone is 1 hour non stop ..

just got home and unpaking some goodies and taking pictures.


----------



## luisjgc (Jan 21, 2012)

ok so just unpacked some stuff
center console made it safe, it was a great deal,found it on ebay for 189 including shipping, what a bargain!, tiny tack ercieved,uflex b301cr engine control recieved and 11 inch destroyer wheel recieved.


----------



## luisjgc (Jan 21, 2012)

> .i saw your j16 in the videos that you posted before and it looks pretty cool but i get where your coming from....I also have a J16 with a rope start 25 hp tiller and the long runs are not too comfortable... cant wait to see your pics with the new console...


by the way,, I got very often to fish over at south padre, ussualy put in at the last public ramp and go to the north jetti area on the laguna, I was there just this past october , it is awsome area for fishing


----------



## tarponiser (Jul 15, 2008)

i just made my j16 center console and love it! i will tell you side console will be very wet more so than center console. it will also e hard to level out unless you have tabs. i to had a 25hp yamaha tiller ans was tired of the long runs as well. i put a 50 hp johnson and so far run great right now im running 36 mph at 4800 rpm. i have to change props cause i still have another 1500 rpm's to go so i think i should be running 42 or 43 wot with the right prop. i can also tell you i was amazed at how well it ran in a chop i ran in a solid 2ft chop and couldnt beleive how well it ran i was able to cruise at 25 mph without a problem triming the motor up. i am super happy with it. yes i got wet but not as much as i thought i would its a whole diffrent boat now. here are some pics hope these help.


----------



## tarponiser (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## tarponiser (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## tarponiser (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## tarponiser (Jul 15, 2008)

if you need any other pics or have any questions let me know.


----------



## tarponiser (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## luisjgc (Jan 21, 2012)

looks great!
50 hp,, sound scary ,jeje.
where did you get those rodholders?
thanks


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice! I went from a 25 merc tiller to a Honda 50 with console and I love it. Where did you get the cover over your control cables? (oops, just realized I was replying about the wrong skiff)


----------



## luisjgc (Jan 21, 2012)

progress pics,,

installed the controls to center console aswell as the steering system...


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Lookin good!


----------



## tarponiser (Jul 15, 2008)

flyskiff i got the rod holders at west marine along time ago was gonna put them on my dolphin but never did. beyondhelp i got the cover for the cables at my local skiff dealer sundance skiff dealer cause the local carolina skiff dealer wanted 80 bucks for a 6ft piece. i was gonna have the floor cut and run the cables under the floor but realized the stringers would be cut and didnt want to deal with that.


----------



## luisjgc (Jan 21, 2012)

UPDATE........

thing are looking good, just waiting on the console hatch thats supouse to get here in a while, after that, thats preety much it ... whats you think ?  sea dek or not?.


----------



## luisjgc (Jan 21, 2012)

UPDATE........

project its officially finished !!

also bought the bluepoint marine casting platform from the clasifieds section...

;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> project is officially finished !!


Wrong! It ain't finished until you post a successful fishing report with on water pics!


----------



## luisjgc (Jan 21, 2012)

correct !! getting ready ,,in a week I hit the water. !


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Very nice! Acd a hydraulic jackplate and a cupped prop then u Will run skinny all over in Texas coast!


----------



## luisjgc (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Ken_Bales (Feb 26, 2011)

Looking good flyskiff. BTW, where did you get the poling tower? I like the size of it.


----------



## luisjgc (Jan 21, 2012)

> Looking good flyskiff.  BTW, where did you get the poling tower?  I like the size of it.


are you refering to the rear deck? thats a large rear deck from carolina skiff.

.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Looks awesome! But that stiff is screaming for a jackplate of some kind!!


----------



## luisjgc (Jan 21, 2012)

I Know. but the problem is the carolinas with motors real hi tend to skid bad. 

.


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> i was gonna have the floor cut and run the cables under the floor but realized the stringers would be cut and didnt want to deal with that.



NEVER cut the deck in a carolina skiff,or other small boat with no bilge - this will lead to water becoming trapped inside the foam - between the hulls...

making holes in the deck: those holes need to be sealed and sealed well - 3m 5200 is an excellent choice for this - silicone isn't..

drilling holes in composites: that carolina skiff,it's composite construction - not wood - composites do a poor job of holding a screw - the proper way is to mark the area the fastener will be located - remove the foam coring,and fill that area in epoxy - allow the epoxy mix to kick,then drill the hole for the fastener.failure to do this,usually results in loose,"stripped" screws,the inexperienced will attempt to use a larger screw,only to have it fail again...

smart tabs are a great addition to those skiff - try 'em out


----------



## luisjgc (Jan 21, 2012)

went out to try it out ,,,to cold for fishing but enjoyed the ride,
the place was falcon lake texas, navigated to Mexico, had a great time, even if i didnt catch any fish., the 11 pitch prop gave me 30 mph according to my gps , preety happy with the console results, very comfturble.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Awesome! That boat looks like it would be enjoyable to fish off of!


----------

